# Hand tool suppliers



## Janger (Feb 17, 2018)

Channellock - I discovered Lowe’s has good prices on channellock brand pliers etc. I found linesmen pliers there for $33 - compare to more on amazon and $50 ish at princess kms etc. 

Where else is a good source for hand tools?


----------



## kevin.decelles (Feb 17, 2018)

For vintage - I hit up Quality Tools on 52nd street SE.  I got every two weeks and have picked up some great stuff that was made when metal was king.  I bought a slide-hammer there last week (wish I had it last year when I replaced axle shafts on my Ranger).  This hammer weighs twice as much as the PA equivalent.

Channellock - I usually wait for the PA sell off.

Surprisingly, I've picked up some great stuck in the Canadian Tire bargain bins (if you dig down - -sometimes you come up a winner).

And, auctions, auctions, auctions.  Those retiring farmers have REAMS of good tools, and bolts, and fittings and garden gnomes......I bought a five-gallon pale filled with threaded rod last year at an auction, all pieces 36" or better.  Paid 10 dollars.   Picked up a box of hammers (think 24" by 36" by 12" for $5.


----------



## Alexander (Feb 17, 2018)

Quality tool is good but I usually only buy tools when I need them so I end up at KMS or princess auto. Seems I usually need tools late in the evening and I'm in a rush to get something  or other done.


----------



## Dabbler (Feb 18, 2018)

Armstrong pin wrenches are on sale as KBC.  They are a third of the price I paid last year.


----------



## Tom Kitta (Feb 20, 2018)

I usually check online first - KMS / PA /  Amazon. Sometimes Amazon has insanely low prices. I also pick up some stuff off eBay. Rarely I go buy at HD or Lowes - but it happens.

Auctions are a big source of random stuff as well.


----------



## Jimbojones (Feb 25, 2018)

Quality tools is going out of business...says he didnt know how much longer the doors will be open and they are very picked over.  

There are some incredible deals on AMAZON.COM but takes plenty of hunting to find them and all types of issues associated  e.g. will only ship to US or insane shipping cost.   However, I did pick up a couple of nearly 1/2 price deals in the last couple of months on bigger tickets items that no one locally would have been able to match.  If you have more time than money, sometimes its worth digging through their electronic jungle.


----------



## Tom Kitta (Feb 25, 2018)

I always found Quality Tools super expensive as compared to used tools on auctions here or online - like ebay.ca.

On the other hand I did consider using him as a point to sell some small stuff - so that is a bummer. 

Amazon.ca deals on top of my head:
12" height gage - new 16CAD
10 inch 4 jaw chuck < 100 including shipping - plain back
36" adjustable wrench (super large) like 35
Dewalt cobalt 29 drill set for something like 85

They still have 1-2-3 blocks cheaper than Busy Bee with free shipping. If got in Hong Kong these would go for like $5.

As for Amazon.com and their 100x bigger selection than Amazon.ca just ship to the border - free shipping to Montana! Then pick stuff at sweet grass point and pay like $5 per package handling fee. This is only useful if you get a lot from US or have a group buy. They hold stuff for like 3 months for free.


----------

